Ask HN: How did you get your first 100 users? - jayparth
======
MehranJ
For [https://perennium.io](https://perennium.io) I Twitter DMed people who
liked the posts of people that I thought would be the ideal users (people who
post insightful things rather than engaging in politics and gossip).

I DMed maybe 500 people in a day and around 120 of them signed up. It had its
drawbacks though -- namely that my DMs were being flagged as spam for a while.

------
byoung2
This post should still apply
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14191161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14191161)

